# Woo Hoo! I get a WHEEL!!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

DH said yes! I will get to buy a spinning wheel with some of the income tax money! :banana02::rock:
SO - I have began researching. I want to be sure I know what I am doing in buying a good one. And getting all that I need with it in way of accessories. 
I have only found one or two Ashfords locally. And these are at the Canton First Monday flea market... not sure I want to buy them there.

So - input? Where do ya'll get yours? 
We have zero local yarn shops or anything mildly related (other than Hobby Lobby) So, I will probably have to get one online. What do I look for? I have zero knowledge on this, all I know is I want one, and can teach myself to use it (especially if I drop several hundred on one!) But, I don't know what to look for as far as quality etc....
Looking forward to what my expert friends here have to say!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I bought my Ashford used online from someone. I really like it. Would you be able to go and see the ones that are local?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't give you any advice, but wanted to say CONGRATS! Woohoo right back! I'll look forward to seeing what you get, and how you put it to great use!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well that is Great! Yes! you can teach yourself to use it, someone showed me and I went from there, that was way before the internet and being able to watch videos on You tube. So are you prepared to be addicted? Ashford is very common and is easy to get accessories for. They have a couple of different styles. The more modern Traditional and then the Elisabeth which looks more like an old fashioned wheel. You will need a niddy-noddy to wind the yarn on after you spin it. Get as many bobbins as you can afford. There is such a Huge variation in wheels, you are going to have to look and see what you would like to spend. www.susansfibershop.com Here is a shop in NE Texas www.rosepathweaving.net www.yarnorama.com Look and if you have specific Quesions, I'm sure someone here can awnser you.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Woohoo indeed! I'm tickled for you! 
I've been to Rosepath, its in Lindale, right on 69 at the edge of town (out by that museum). I don't even know where Paige is, but I'm gonna look it up. 
You know I'm up for a road trip if you want to go try out some brand new ones.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So happy for you! Check out the Raverly groups, there is a spinners marketplace group and a knit one that had an Ashford on it... also check out Craigslist and http://www.kbbspin.org/ - they sometimes have stuff. I also saw some great deals on Ebay- they have Louet's for a nice price. Louet's have a large bobbin, are easy to work with, but are not as pretty as the Ashford. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/used-tools--equipment-classifieds If you call Woodland woolworks in Oregon (if you call, the mag is free) they have a great magazine with all their stuff- reasonablly priced, too. (lots of stuff you'll need in there) 1800 547 3725 -


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an Ashford Traditional. I don't remember where I got it, but I think it is worth looking around to get an Ashford. The Ashford Elizabeth is a beautiful wheel and the Traveler is pretty nifty, too. But, the Traditional is a very nice wheel for a good price.

Congratulations!  You will love it.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I would have to second the Ashford Elizabeth...but, for a first wheel--go for the Ashford Traditional Single Drive. It's a great first wheel!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I totally agree with Ruby-Jane! It was my first wheel, bought used from a friend. That was 15 years ago and it is still my favorite wheel.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Jaclynne said:


> Woohoo indeed! I'm tickled for you!
> I've been to Rosepath, its in Lindale, right on 69 at the edge of town (out by that museum). I don't even know where Paige is, but I'm gonna look it up.
> You know I'm up for a road trip if you want to go try out some brand new ones.


Cool! Get ready, I will track some down and then we will go lookin!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx for all the input! I am thinking Ashford will be the way I go.
I want to get a wheel that I can buy the different what are they,,, bobbins? So I can do thin, medium and thick yarn. Maybe not right off, but eventually.
Niddy Noddy, check.... what else might I need to feed my new addiction??? 
I have the sheep, will be aquiring an Angora goat in the spring... Have tons of knitting needles... So I will get a wheel with all the extras I can squeeze out.

Yep, I am SO ready for this addiction. Knitting is almost consuming my life now. I just cannot wait to make my own yarn. :bouncy:

ok, I have clicked every link in this thread, so I have reading to do!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Jackie - Paige is west of Houston. :grump: That would be one LONG road trip!
Think the guys would let us go???


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Cards for carding the fiber. Dye, and something to dye it in. A swift for makeing hanks into balls. a ball winder if you want. Usally wheels come with a threading hook, but if not,you'll need one. Oil. If the wheel isn't finished, you will have to do that, oil or wax for that.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a great deal on a Majacraft Suzie- 1/2 price on a Raverly group- here's the link, wont last long, I'll bet. http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinners-marketplace/1002096/1-25#4 Check out www.carolinahomespun.com for comparisons and such.....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

What do ya'll think about this one?
http://carolinahomespun.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CH&Product_Code=KRO-PREL&Category_Code=SSW


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations! My 9 year old daughter and I are taking lessons and will be looking to buy one next month. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations, you have the beginnings of lots of hours of pleasure. Nothing more destressing than spinning some nice wool.

If your wanting to ply yarn you'll need a lazy kate too. I like my ball winder. Have fiber cards that I don't use since I take my wool and mohair and have it blended into rovings. Carding gets old reallllllly quick. I also have a drum carder, works great if I have a little bit of speciality wool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kromski makes a good wheel but I have not heard very many good things about the Prelude. I have heard that it can rather fussy. My guess is that it is not a beginner's wheel.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

mamajohnson, I was going suggest that you come to Old Washington, AR next weekend and I would bring a couple of wheels for you to try. But it looks like you are a ways from Texarkana. As far as the Kromski's I have a Minstrel. I LOVE it. Most spinners I who have a Ashford Traditional love them. I have more of a love/hate relationship with mine. I mostly just use it for teaching these days.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I just came upon this information on *Selecting and Buying a Spinning Wheel* when doing an internet search for something else. It might help you make a decision about which style and brand you want or need.

http://www.woolery.com/Pages/selectwheel.html


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

grams said:


> mamajohnson, I was going suggest that you come to Old Washington, AR next weekend and I would bring a couple of wheels for you to try. But it looks like you are a ways from Texarkana. As far as the Kromski's I have a Minstrel. I LOVE it. Most spinners I who have a Ashford Traditional love them. I have more of a love/hate relationship with mine. I mostly just use it for teaching these days.


Well, I just googled it, that would be 2 1/2 hours or so from here.

Can you tell me the pro/cons of the Kromski? I really like the looks and descriptions I have read on the Prelude. But I sure don't want to goof this up - it is gonna be a one shot deal. I must get it right!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind - what have you heard about the Prelude?
The two I like so far are the Ashford Traditional and the Kromski Prelude.

So - I am willing to hear all ya'll can tell me about these! 

Fairview - it is amazing how many searches I do that keep ending up at that same website! And a friend of mine bought her wheel from them. She has a Kromski Minstrel. She does historical teachings on hers I believe.

Hope I figure this out soon!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I think Paige might be too far just for looking. I hope you find something closer than a 10 hour trip. lol

Did you get the email I sent about a local Ashford for sale?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

grams said:


> mamajohnson, I was going suggest that you come to Old Washington, AR next weekend and I would bring a couple of wheels for you to try. But it looks like you are a ways from Texarkana. As far as the Kromski's I have a Minstrel. I LOVE it. Most spinners I who have a Ashford Traditional love them. I have more of a love/hate relationship with mine. I mostly just use it for teaching these days.


Grams - do you live near Old Washington? or just there for an event? I think that the neatest place. I love some of the houses.

Jackie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well MamaJ I have never sat at a Kromski before. But what I have heard is that a few of their wheels can be fussy. I know the Minstral was one of them and I believe the Prelude was another. By fussy I mean they require a lot of adjusting to get the tension right. And you need to keep adjusting it several times, the tension doesn't hold. I know with the Traditional it has a scottish tension so the tension adjustment is very simple, the turn of a knob generally does it. My other wheel is a double drive band and does not have a scottish tension and it too can be very fussy to get the tension just right.

Kromski is proving to be a good company. I know Mullerlanefarm has a Kromski Sonata (that will be my next wheel) and loves it.

Ashford has been around forever, they began back during one of the WW's, parts are easy to find and not too expensive. You can also upgrade or change an Ashford pretty easily. (can you tell I love Ashford :happy


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Jaclynne said:


> I think Paige might be too far just for looking. I hope you find something closer than a 10 hour trip. lol
> 
> Did you get the email I sent about a local Ashford for sale?


hmmmmm no don't think I got your email! I will go look again. 
Do you mean the one in Canton? I would love to find one closer than that.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, looks like Kromski is getting on my 'maybe not' list! lol! I know I don't want one I will have to mess with a lot, that will irritate me.

So, what is the difference of the single drive double drive? or the advantages/disadvantages? I actually read an article about this and sorta came away going...huh?

Have I made ya'll crazy yet? Just wait, I haven't even started with my fleece questions yet... and there are several... hehe
:lookout::lookout::lookout:


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Jaclynne said:


> Grams - do you live near Old Washington? or just there for an event? I think that the neatest place. I love some of the houses.
> Jackie


Jackie,
No we live three hours north of there. We have a living history event there next weekend. Hopefully the roads will be fit to pull the trailer that far.
And yes, I love it there


Marchwind said:


> Well MamaJ I have never sat at a Kromski before. But what I have heard is that a few of their wheels can be fussy. I know the Minstral was one of them and I believe the Prelude was another. By fussy I mean they require a lot of adjusting to get the tension right. And you need to keep adjusting it several times, the tension doesn't hold. I know with the Traditional it has a scottish tension so the tension adjustment is very simple, the turn of a knob generally does it. My other wheel is a double drive band and does not have a scottish tension and it too can be very fussy to get the tension just right.
> 
> Kromski is proving to be a good company. I know Mullerlanefarm has a Kromski Sonata (that will be my next wheel) and loves it.
> 
> Ashford has been around forever, they began back during one of the WW's, parts are easy to find and not too expensive. You can also upgrade or change an Ashford pretty easily. (can you tell I love Ashford :happy


March I have to disagree. My Minstrel takes a licking and keeps on spinning. The poor thing gets thrown in the back of trailers at the last minute. I have yanked it out and started spinning after a three hour ride in a trailer with no adjustments. Little hands have a tendency to mess with it if I'm not close enough when they approach and so on. I very rarely adjust the tension and when I do it stays there. I use it with the double drive set up. But have used the scotch tension and it stayed well also.
I personally find that I have to adjust the ashford alot more than the Minstrel. I do keep all parts of the wheel well oiled. Maybe that is the reason that others have more problems.
Trust me with the abuse my Minstrel takes would probably make most of you cry. It has never let me down! do tend to use the same set up no matter what type thread I am spinning, but it is nice to be able to set the wheel to so many different ratios if wanted.
Can you tell I love my Minstrel, well other than the looks. It is to fancy for my taste.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I stand corrected then, thanks Grams  Like I said, I have never sat at one but only heard from others who had. Maybe they have improved the thing in the years since.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well,, thnx to Jackie, I will get to go look at an Ashford next week! :buds:
The lady got it new, and who knows why she is getting rid of it.
I am officially, extremely EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nanner::sing::cute::grin::gaptooth:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo hoo!!!!!!!


----------

